# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveau serveur pour le forum

## Marc Lussac

Le *forum* des dveloppeurs est hberg sur un nouveau serveur et il est dsormais *beaucoup plus rapide*.

Vous pourrez donc dsormais vous connecter en encore plus grand nombre, mme aux heures de pointes, tout en bnficiant d'un forum beaucoup plus rapide.

De plus, nous allons diminuer fortement notre activit de dlestage, pour passer de 350 000 messages  environ 1 ou 2 millions de messages, de par le fait vos compteurs de messages vont augmenter plus facilement.

Maintenant que ce problme est rgl, nous allons travailler dans les mois qui viennent sur un projet d'amlioration drastique du logiciel de forum, visant  vous procurer un forum encore plus riche en fonctionnalits.

Vous n'tes pas sans savoir qu'avec ses 2000 messages par jours, le forum de developpez.com est le plus utilis par les dveloppeurs francophone, et que notre objectif est de faire en sorte qu'il reste toujours pour vous le plus rapide et le plus puissant.

Grce au confort que vous procure ce forum, vous tes de plus en plus nombreux  vous en servir, ce qui fait que cela acclre un mouvement de rassemblement autour de developpez.com, car c'est ce ressemblement massif dans cette communaut qui vous permet d'esprer avoir beaucoup de lecteurs pour vos questions, et donc d'avoir  plus de chance d'avoir une rponse valable donne par l'un des trs nombreux utilisateurs du forum, donc de vous permettre de trouver failement et rapidement des solutions.   ::):

----------


## trattos

quel est le forum le plus frquent sur Developpez.com?

----------


## Invit

waou, c'est clair que a trace...  :8O:   ::bravo:: 

*un grand bravo et un grand merci  toute l'quipe technique de developpez.com* de se demener comme a pour nous fournir cet excellent outil de travail   ::hola:: 

je voudrais juste ajouter que ce n'est pas parce que le forum est plus rapide et plus performant qu'il faut se permettre de poster sans chercher dans les docs, les tutos et autres FAQs  ::mrgreen:: .
je crois que si chacun fait un effort, on devrait pouvoir arriver  une base de connaissance d'1 ou 2 millions de posts *non repetitifs et vraiment utiles*  ::D:   ::D:  (bon okay je suis utopiste, mais on peut essayer de s'en rapprocher en incitant les debutants  prendre le reflexe  ::f1::   ::lol:: )

en tous cas encore  ::merci::  et  ::bravo::   tout le staff DVP !!  ::D:   ::D: 


juste par curiosit : pourrait-on avoir des precisions techniques sur le nouveau serveur ? parce que les performances sont  :8O:   ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Vous pouvez faire venir tous vos copains sur le forum, parce que la le nouveau serveur il se tourne les pouces...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ovh

> juste par curiosit : pourrait-on avoir des precisions techniques sur le nouveau serveur ? parce que les performances sont


On a pris a  ::mrgreen:: 

(joke)

----------


## trattos

Et  part a je ritre: 


> quel est le forum le plus frquent sur Developpez.com?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je ne sais pas, pourquoi ?




PS : On attends une modif de code qui devrais nous permettre de savoir ca facilement, mais la actuellement je n'ai pas moi mme de moyen simple pour le savoir...

----------


## neo.51

> juste par curiosit : pourrait-on avoir des precisions techniques sur le nouveau serveur ? parce que les performances sont


Un bi-xeon 3,2 Ghz avec 4Go de RAM ddi *uniquement* aux forums.

Apparement y a de la marge vu les premier rsultats de monitoring   ::lol::

----------


## KibitO

Bravo pour le changement de serveur.

Ca signifie qu'on peut dsormais forumer  n'importe quelle heure ? Fini les histoires de priodes de pointe ?  ::D:

----------


## Admin

Oui tu peux y aller tranquille 8)

----------


## iubito

Bravo !

----------


## Lung

> Oui tu peux y aller tranquille 8)


Excellente nouvelle.

 ::wink::

----------


## Franck.H

Oui merci tout plein pour cette excellente nouvelle, ca trace tellement que j'ai l'impression que je suis tout seul sur le forum   ::lahola::

----------


## Papy Turbo

"Putain, a dpote" comme dit la Marquise en termes galants.

C'tait dj un plaisir de rpondre sur le forum, mais a devient le pied velu : *Prvisualisation*, en particulier, y a plus de quoi se restreindre, et hop, c'est *Envoy* !

Chapal, messieurs.

----------


## KibitO

> Oui tu peux y aller tranquille 8)


C'est surtout les premiers forums qui vont en prendre un coup je pense..

----------


## tretsois

Bravo  toute l'quipe et merci pour votre engagement  fournir de tels efforts.
Aprsent je ferais un effort pour mieux devellop mes rponses elles resteront plus longtemps  :;):

----------


## KibitO

Pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour lancer un ou des nouveaux forums Windev et WebDev ou encore DevMobile, dans la foule ?

Bon je sors   ::arrow::

----------


## neo.51

grace aux nouveaux serveurs nous allons pouvoir revoir notre politique de dlestage et de cration de forums.

Donc  moyen terme il y aura plus de forums et plus de mssages  ::):

----------


## ggnore

> grace aux nouveaux serveurs nous allons pouvoir revoir notre politique de dlestage et de cration de forums.
> 
> Donc  moyen terme il y aura plus de forums et plus de mssages


 et plus de favicon ?

 ::arrow::  je piste kibito, ses pas semblent mener vers la sortie.

----------


## KibitO

Moi je suis revenu 

Juste pour dire que par rapport au delestage des posts, a serait 

ggnore, t'as laiss la porte ouverte oubien... ?

----------


## Admin

En parlant de porte je crois que vous vous etes tromps en entrant...

La bonne porte c'est celle la

----------


## KibitO

Non mais au moins on a eu des rponses, et deux bonnes nouvelles qui plus est.

----------


## neguib

Excellentes nouvelles et constatations immdiates de l'efficacit du nouveau serveur.
Felicitations et reconnaissance   ::ccool::   ::calin::

----------

